# X-Ray Art



## Splees (Dec 15, 2007)

Beyond Light - The Art of X-Rayography

This is a great gallery of X-ray art. Mainly flowers, seashells. I really like the ones that have been colored.

Great for desktop backgrounds.


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2007)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, very cool stuff! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 15, 2007)

I enjoy x-ray bodies instead, Not joking, I think the human body is interesting, especially the new multiplanar reconstruction. But I also like these old medical photos from the early 20th century.


----------



## Splees (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh I can kind of relate, I enjoy checking out gray's anatomy. NOT just for the bewbies either...  




It's kind of cool to checkout the people that have had broken bones. The ones that also have all kind of pins and plates. 
LOOK at these big ass screws. 
http://www.mr2beast.com/X-RayGriffin06-08-04c.jpg


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 17, 2007)

k7k said:


> Oh I can kind of relate, I enjoy checking out gray's sodomy. NOT just for the buttsecks either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, that looks like it´s been broken after the installation as well... is it supposed to look like that, or has it been messed up afterwards or something?


----------



## Splees (Dec 22, 2007)

haha I don't think it's supposed to be like that... @@

looks like it broke after installation.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool stuff! Saved some of them.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 26, 2007)

Splees said:


> haha I don't think it's supposed to be like that... @@



Wot u mean?


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothing.... Nothing at all.


----------

